# Gunn Island Brew Pub, Middle Park



## Backlane Brewery (1/4/05)

As detailed in some of my posts earlier this week, I'm at a bit of a loose end at the moment. No home, no woman, no brew gear  

Was thinking of drowning my sorrows at the Gunn Island tonight, :chug: then read this on their website:


> Indian pale ales were traditionally brewed strong, with generous additions of hops to survive long sea voyages from Britain to the colonies. Our version is rich & hoppy, using Kent Goldings hops giving it a floral aroma, tending to turn herbaceous, even weedy, as it warms. The palate is smooth and very mouth coating. The bitterness lingers long after the swallow, a reminder to the drinker of a bygone era.



Is it just me or is this a bit unappetizing? Has anyone ever tried this brew with the bitter weedy taste that coats your mouth? :blink: 
And at $7.00 for a "large" (don't know if that's a schooner or a pint), maybe I should stick to the $16.00 jugs of Coopers pale ale from Fitzroy St. Cellars.

Website here for further reading.


----------



## dickTed (1/4/05)

Only went there once. Don't think I'd go back, 'specially with Bells just around the corner.


----------



## Sean (1/4/05)

dickTed said:


> Only went there once. Don't think I'd go back, 'specially with Bells just around the corner.
> [post="52063"][/post]​


Yeh - can't say that any of their beers would get me back in a hurry either.


----------



## Stratis (1/4/05)

Bell's is better but you guys are being a bit harsh.

The IPA is quite good. The ESB (forgot what they call it) is also nice.

The lager is not too impressive but not a bad drop.


----------



## tdh (1/4/05)

Hi Sean,
what are the beers like at your towns new Brewery?

tdh


----------



## Sean (1/4/05)

Clean - no faults or anything, but rather commercial and boring in my opinion.


----------



## captain_booze (25/4/05)

yeh the gunn island's beer is nothing special, although i go there a lot as it is my local.
anyone who's ever been there notice the serious echo problem? when it gets busy it sounds like squabling pigions in there.


----------



## devo (3/10/06)

I just read on the website that the brewrey is now gone as of Nov last year? :huh: 

what's up with that?


----------



## redbeard (3/10/06)

I thought it was owned by matilda bay now & brewed a couple of local beers eg Barking Duck


----------

